# NfS Undercover. Crack nach dem Kauf erlaubt?



## CheGuevara23 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Com.

Ich habe ein Problem mit Need for Speed Undercover.

Und zwar habe Ich es mir vor ungefähr 3 Tagen gebraucht über Amazon bestellt. Vor der Installation sollte Ich einen Produktschlüssel eingeben, der Code innerhalb der Verpackung hinten am Handbuch ging hier noch, nach der Installation musste Ich es Online aktivieren, was mir etwas komisch vorkam, da das Spiel weder Steam noch Origin noch so etwas ähnliches benötigt. Und hier liegt mein Problem...

Mir wird angezeigt, dass nur eine bestimmt anzahl an PCs mit dem gleichen Key aktiviert werden können, da war ich etwas genervt, da Ich mich so auf das Spiel gefreut hatte und es trotz Originalkauf nicht ging.

Als Ich den Verkäufer kontaktiert hatte, wurde mir von ihm gesagt, dass Ich das Spiel behalten könne und dass Ich den Kaufbetrag zurückerstattet bekommen würde.

Manche denken sich nun, du hast doch das Geld wieder, schicks zurück! Das hab Ich ihm auch angeboten, doch er wollte es nicht.
Also hatte Ich das Geld + das Spiel.

Nun kam mir der Gedanke mein Originalgekaufts NfS mit einem Crack zu bereichern, dass Ich überhaupt was von dem ganzen Stress habe..

Meine Frage an euch wäre nun, darf Ich einen No-CD Crack benutzen, wenn Ich das Originalspiel gekauft habe, es aber nicht funktioniert?

Schlägt da Origin oder Steam zu? Also kann Ich dafür irgendwie belangt werden, dass Ich nen Crack benutze (klingt vllt. blöd, aber Ich wills halt genau wissen)

Das wäre es auch schon von mir, Ich hoffe, dass Ich mich klar und deutlich ausdrücken konnte und dass mich jemand von euch beraten kann.


----------



## Heretic (10. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist hier das die Gesetzteslage nicht ganz klar ist.

Allgemein ist es aber eher verboten , egal aus welchem Grund oder was auch immer.

Origin oder Steam schlagen da eigendlich eher weniger zu.

Am besten wäre ein einfacher neu kauf. Das Geld haste ja zum Glück.

Vilt mal Support anrufewn versuchen


Mehr sollte hier auch nciht gesagt werden. Da das Thema Crack usw im PCGH Forum nicht so konkret behandelt werden darf.

Was du Privat machst ist natürlich deine eigene Sache.

MfG Heretic

edit: allgemein belangt werden kannst du für soetwas immer. Die frage ist natürlich nur. Ob sies rausbekommen.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (10. Februar 2013)

Ok. Vielen Dank. Ich werde mal schauen ob Ich es irgendwo günstig und ungebraucht bekomme...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2013)

Einen Crack zu nutzen ist generell nicht erlaubt, es ist halt nicht gestattet die Software zu verändern bzw einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen


----------



## Galford (10. Februar 2013)

Der Verkäufer der dir das verkauft hat ist echt ne Plaume. Das Spiel kann 5x aktiviert werden. Wenn man es aber anständig deinstalliert, bekommt man seine Aktivierungen zurück. Der Verkäufer (oder der Spieler, von dem er es hat) wird das Spiel nie anständig de-installiert haben, oder die Spiele löschen, indem er die Festplatte formatiert und das komplette System neuinstalliert. 


Eigentlich gibt es hier ein Tool zum sauberen de-aktivieren:
EA Game Authorization Management Tool

Bringt dir aber nichts - zugegeben. Und der Verkäufer wird es auch nicht mehr bei sich de-aktivieren können.

Aber EA kann dir den Key bzw. die Aktivierungen wieder freischalten, du solltest nur wenn möglich vermeiden zu erwähnen, dass du es gebraucht gekauft hast.
Vielleicht mal den Support von EA kontaktieren. Du kannst ja behaupten deine Festplatte sei mehrmals verreckt. Aber die können definitv die Aktivierungen zurücksetzen.


----------

